

MVC is broken - ShaunCodeweaver
http://codeweavers.net/mvc-broken/

======
givan
"for an application to be truly independent of the frontend and backend the
code must be developed in different languages."

Don't bother reading.

~~~
ShaunCodeweaver
Care to expand givan?

~~~
NGRhodes
If they are truly independent it would not matter what language they were
written in. By imposing a constraint of not the same, that imposes a
dependency.

~~~
dguaraglia
You are so right, it's not even funny :)

